# Anyone use this video site...?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://huntersclips.com/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Never seen it before, thanks for the link! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## bonehead (Sep 24, 2008)

All the time!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow bonehead- you weren't kidding, you do post a lot of sweet vids!


----------

